# UCLA Producers Program 2022



## jazzyjeff18

Hey there, 

I submitted my application to the UCLA Producers Program last night and was going over the application proof to make sure everything was submitted properly. I noticed that I could see each document that I posted except for the Producers Questionnaire. Has this happened for anyone else?


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here are the current acceptance stats for the program:


UCLA TFT - Producers Program (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






35%

Admitted
18   out of   52   Admitted



2%

Waitlisted
1   out of   52   Waitlisted



63%

*Not Admitted*
33   out of   52   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## jylc

Hi there, I also noticed the producer's questionnaire was missing in my application proof PDF. I emailed TFT Student Services and they said once the applications begin being reviewed, someone will contact you if you are missing materials. So I think it might be the problem with their system.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

That's a sigh of relief! Thanks for mentioning that. Good luck to you!


----------



## Roses

Hey! Is this the thread for the Producers Program 2022? Since I'm not seeing (finding?) any others I thought I would start it up again. I received my interview request last week but only found it today in my spams! Did anyone already have their interview?


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Roses said:


> Hey! Is this the thread for the Producers Program 2022? Since I'm not seeing (finding?) any others I thought I would start it up again. I received my interview request last week but only found it today in my spams! Did anyone already have their interview?


I haven’t seen a thread for the program either. So we can use this haha. But thank you for that information! I checked my spam and found that I was invited for an interview as well


----------



## Chris W

This is the thread


----------



## jylc

My interview email also went to the spam. I think they just started sending out the notifications so I doubt anyone has already been interviewed. Maybe we can check the threads from previous years.


----------



## jylc

I had my interview. I suggest to prepare as much as possible for the questions they sent you. Because they ask the exact questions in the same order from that sheet. Also they added another question in the email with the Zoom link: "Please choose one streaming service to discuss and be prepared to talk about their profile and what the strengths and weaknesses of the service are."  So make sure you prepare for it as well. Wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## Roses

jylc said:


> I had my interview. I suggest to prepare as much as possible for the questions they sent you. Because they ask the exact questions in the same order from that sheet. Also they added another question in the email with the Zoom link: "Please choose one streaming service to discuss and be prepared to talk about their profile and what the strengths and weaknesses of the service are."  So make sure you prepare for it as well. Wish everyone the best of luck!


Thanks! How did it go for you? Do they let you pick which movie/book to discuss or do they?


----------



## jylc

Roses said:


> Thanks! How did it go for you? Do they let you pick which movie/book to discuss or do they?


It went pretty well because I already prepared for all the questions. They do ask some follow up questions based on my answers, but they are not difficult. For questions about movie/book, they did ask me to list the names first and said they would pick one for me to discuss. But in the end, they still let me to pick the one I want to talk about the most. To be safe, make sure you know what you gonna discuss for each book/movie you tell them, in case they have follow up questions.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jylc said:


> It went pretty well because I already prepared for all the questions. They do ask some follow up questions based on my answers, but they are not difficult. For questions about movie/book, they did ask me to list the names first and said they would pick one for me to discuss. But in the end, they still let me to pick the one I want to talk about the most. To be safe, make sure you know what you gonna discuss for each book/movie you tell them, in case they have follow up questions.


how’d your pitch go? They gave me the option to use notes but I felt prepared enough to go off the top of my head.


----------



## jylc

jazzyjeff18 said:


> how’d your pitch go? They gave me the option to use notes but I felt prepared enough to go off the top of my head.


They did told me that I can use notes, but don't rely on it because it's still an oral pitch. I didn't prepare any notes at all because I know my pitch very well. So I suggest to prepare enough and go off the top of your head. You're definitely on a good track!


----------



## Roses

jylc said:


> They did told me that I can use notes, but don't rely on it because it's still an oral pitch. I didn't prepare any notes at all because I know my pitch very well. So I suggest to prepare enough and go off the top of your head. You're definitely on a good track!


Did they end up asking you to present your other pitch? I'm still wondering if I'm going to pitch one of the projects I used in my applications or if I should go with something else.


----------



## jylc

Roses said:


> Did they end up asking you to present your other pitch? I'm still wondering if I'm going to pitch one of the projects I used in my applications or if I should go with something else.


They didn't ask me to present my 2nd pitch. I pitched one feature film that I didn't use in my application. But for the 2nd one, I prepared the feature from my application, but I didn't get to present it anyway.


----------



## KeenanDK

Good luck, y'all!


----------



## Roses

@KeenanDK thanks ! I see you're a student right now at UCLA, what made you decide to go there rather than in the other program you were admitted into?


----------



## KeenanDK

A combination of factors, like cost (the GI Bill covers the entire tuition at UCLA) and the history of the program and the strength of the network and faculty. But the biggest "tie breaker" was the curriculum. UCLA allows me to take more classes outside the Producer's Program and I really wanted to take screenwriting classes. Not sure if it's still this way, but when I was applying, Stark had a really regimented curriculum with no ability to take classes in other areas. 
-


----------



## Roses

Hey! Has anyone heard back yet?


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Roses said:


> Hey! Has anyone heard back yet?


Nope! Not yet


----------



## Roses

Seems like decisions have been sent! I got my letter of admission 5 hours ago (in the spams again).


----------



## ZhangDi

Roses said:


> Seems like decisions have been sent! I got my letter of admission 5 hours ago (in the spams again congrats


Congrats!!!!


Roses said:


> Seems like decisions have been sent! I got my letter of admission 5 hours ago (in the spams again).


----------



## ZhangDi

Roses said:


> Seems like decisions have been sent! I got my letter of admission 5 hours ago (in the spams again congrats





Roses said:


> Seems like decisions have been sent! I got my letter of admission 5 hours ago (in the spams again).


Can you check the status on your portal?


----------



## Roses

ZhangDi said:


> Can you check the status on your portal?


You mean in the application portal? It still just says that I submitted my application!


----------



## ZhangDi

Roses said:


> You mean in the application portal? It still just says that I submitted my application!


Same with me, can’t check anything and just sent a email to the office since I failed to receive any email from UCLA. Congrats for your admission again!!!


----------



## jazzyjeff18

ZhangDi said:


> Same with me, can’t check anything and just sent a email to the office since I failed to receive any email from UCLA. Congrats for your admission again!!!


Same here. I didn’t receive an email, but hopefully they are sending more out tomorrow and in the coming days


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Same here. I didn’t receive an email, but hopefully they are sending more out tomorrow and in the coming days





Roses said:


> Seems like decisions have been sent! I got my letter of admission 5 hours ago (in the spams again).


Congrats!!


----------



## Roses

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Same here. I didn’t receive an email, but hopefully they are sending more out tomorrow and in the coming days


Maybe yes! My last name starts with an A to be fair, so maybe it has to do with that. I know I received the email from USC saying I didn't get in the day before. (which I knew since I didn't get an interview) I wonder how many students they're going to take this year. I talked with a current student who told me they were 15 this year, but before they used to be 8.


jazzyjeff18 said:


> Congrats!!





ZhangDi said:


> Same with me, can’t check anything and just sent a email to the office since I failed to receive any email from UCLA. Congrats for your admission again!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## jylc

I got in too! The email went to the spam folder again.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jylc said:


> I got in too! The email went to the spam folder again.


When did you get your email?


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jazzyjeff18 said:


> When did you get your email?


Congrats btw!


----------



## jylc

jazzyjeff18 said:


> When did you get your email?


The same time as Roses, March 12th at 12:32PM. My last name starts with K.


----------



## Chris W

jylc said:


> I got in too! The email went to the spam folder again.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chris W

Private UCLA forum for accepted applicants can be accessed with link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - UCLA
		


Start a thread there for accepted applicants when you can.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Does anyone know if they’re still accepting interviewed applicants?


----------



## ZhangDi

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Does anyone know if they’re still accepting interviewed applicants?


I’ve sent a email to the office but haven’t heard any response yet. Maybe it’s spring break right now? But I think we can check our status on the portal soon.


----------



## jylc

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Does anyone know if they’re still accepting interviewed applicants?


I received an email yesterday from the director of admissions and outreach. It says: 
“We have already heard from some of you, but I wanted to let you know that we have been sending decisions through the Slate system and some may get caught in your spam folder. Please be on the lookout/check your spam folders for emails from fgrad@tft.ucla.edu or akibiloski@tft.ucla.edu. If we haven't heard from you and a response is required, we will also call the phone number you provided.”


----------



## jazzyjeff18

jylc said:


> I received an email yesterday from the director of admissions and outreach. It says:
> “We have already heard from some of you, but I wanted to let you know that we have been sending decisions through the Slate system and some may get caught in your spam folder. Please be on the lookout/check your spam folders for emails from fgrad@tft.ucla.edu or akibiloski@tft.ucla.edu. If we haven't heard from you and a response is required, we will also call the phone number you provided.”


Ok! I’ll keep an eye out for those emails in the coming days🤞🏼


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## mattief

I found out I was accepted over the weekend but am waiting to hear back from Columbia! I was surprised as I thought the interview only went so-so. Anybody have advice on choosing a program?


----------



## Chris W

mattief said:


> I found out I was accepted over the weekend but am waiting to hear back from Columbia! I was surprised as I thought the interview only went so-so. Anybody have advice on choosing a program?


I just created a new "Decisions" forum.  Post your question as to which you should attend in the forum below:






						Decisions - Where should I go to Film School?
					

So you're accepted into a Film School program? Congrats! Use this forum to help you decide which school to attend...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## mattief

Chris W said:


> I just created a new "Decisions" forum.  Post your question as to which you should attend in the forum below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions - Where should I go to Film School?
> 
> 
> So you're accepted into a Film School program? Congrats! Use this forum to help you decide which school to attend...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Thanks!


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Hey there, I was just wondering if anybody had heard any updates on the producers program? I haven’t heard back since my interview last month.


----------



## banhmi

Did anyone get a rejection email? Or did that also go to the spam bin? I haven't heard back since I submitted my application. There was also no update on the application page at all.


----------



## ZhangDi

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Hey there, I was just wondering if anybody had heard any updates on the producers program? I haven’t heard back since my interview last month.


I got an email from the TFT and it said"We have already heard from some of you, but I wanted to let you know that we have been sending decisions through the Slate system and some may get caught in your spam folder. Please be on the lookout/check your spam folders for emails from fgrad@tft.ucla.edu or akibiloski@tft.ucla.edu. If we haven't heard from you and a response is required, we will also call the phone number you provided. "I don't know what this email really means, and they never respond to email. 😂


----------



## Roses

Hey! So I declined the offer because I got a full-tuition ride at another program, which hopefully means someone else will get my spot instead 😊 Wish you all the best!!


----------



## ZhangDi

Roses said:


> Hey! So I declined the offer because I got a full-tuition ride at another program, which hopefully means someone else will get my spot instead 😊 Wish you all the best!!


All the best to your new program!! I hope we can hear some good news soon!


----------



## Chris W

Roses said:


> Hey! So I declined the offer because I got a full-tuition ride at another program, which hopefully means someone else will get my spot instead 😊 Wish you all the best!!


Congrats! Which program gave you full scholarship? Be sure to add it to the application database if you haven't already.


----------



## Roses

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Which program gave you full scholarship? Be sure to add it to the application database if you haven't already.


It's not a film program but a theatre management one! A little different but not completely, and since it's also Ivy League couldn't really say no 😊 But UCLA also offered me financial aid before I declined (without them knowing I had another offer) so for a film school it was really interesting as an international student! I also really appreciated the application process and they were really nice, so it's bittersweet to say no cause they were absolutely lovely.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

I still haven’t heard anything from UCLA. I emailed a point of contact twice but still have heard nothing. Curious if that’s how it’s been for most? I had an interview over a month ago.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

jazzyjeff18 said:


> I still haven’t heard anything from UCLA. I emailed a point of contact twice but still have heard nothing. Curious if that’s how it’s been for most? I had an interview over a month ago.


Not many people have heard back on the film production and screenwriting programs as well, acceptance or rejection. Big delays as many who had interviews were told mid March for decisions 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## banhmi

scaldwellkerson said:


> Not many people have heard back on the film production and screenwriting programs as well, acceptance or rejection. Big delays as many who had interviews were told mid March for decisions 🤷🏾‍♀️


I got the rejection. Got an email that said there's a status update. I logged in the system and saw the rejection. But since I didn't get an interview, it could be a different process.


----------

